# ICD 10 Coding Concussions



## bfecteau (Sep 22, 2015)

We code concussions for pediatric offices,  ICD 9 there was 850.? and then 310.2 Postconcussion Syndrome.  Now with ICD 10 there is the initial, subsequent and sequela encounters, that we may need to use.  The question is when to use the appropriate code and\or the postconcussion syndrome      F07.81?  Using the encounters for injuries, fractures, etc is understandable, however a little confusing for consussions. 

 Would like to know if anyone else is having an issue and any insight would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you 
Rebecca
Newport Chapter


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 22, 2015)

The F07.81 is a code for a person that exhibits personality and behavioral issues after having had the concussion.  If this is documented you will use the the S06.- code with the S as the 6th character.  This is really not different from ICD-9 as the 310.2 code is also used for personality and mental issues post head injury and you were suppose to use the 907.0 to show late effect of intracranial injury.


----------

